# "And So It Begins" - SRAS Monthly Meetup



## RhacodactyBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

SRAS MEETUP: - Join the group for the location !!! - www.facebook.com/groups/surreyreptiles

Ed and i wanted to thank you all for your patience re our first monthly meeting  i know its been a slow process but we really wanted to sort some other things out first. 
Anyway with out further a do please find below all the information for the first SRAS meetup.

When: Saturday 20th April 2013 at 7.30pm

Price: As its our first meet we decided that it will be freezies for all non paying members. (normally £2.50)

We will be taking membership on the night if you would like to join so make sure you bring some extra dollar 

If you are 16 or under then please bring an adult with you, your mum or dad would be best or a responsible sibling of course 

If you are lucky enough to look under 21 dont forget your ID if you would like some grown up drinks haha.

We are super excited to meet you all and look forward to seeing all you beautiful people 

Mike and Ed

p.s there will be awkwardness and ice breakers obviously haha
p.s.s yes every meet will have a title


----------

